# What’s it worth?



## Lizz206 (Sep 14, 2022)

I told my neighbor I’d sell this stingray stick shifter for him. It’s a 3 speed, maybe 1966 or 7? If I sell on this site, would you recommend using DOND or fixed price bike parts? I’ve sold a lot of bikes on Facebook but I’ve never sold on here. Thanks!!!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 15, 2022)

either way would work


----------



## Lizz206 (Sep 20, 2022)

nick tures said:


> either way would work



Thanks!

Can you tell from the pic what year it is?


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 20, 2022)

Lizz206 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you tell from the pic what year it is?



I believe you are correct on the year. 66 was a smooth surface, I think 67-8 had a knurled surface. Them things are expensive!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 20, 2022)

Lizz206 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you tell from the pic what year it is?



no problem that would be a 1966


----------



## Lizz206 (Sep 24, 2022)

nick tures said:


> no problem that would be a 1966



Thank you!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 24, 2022)

Lizz206 said:


> Thank you!



no problem


----------

